# Gravissimo sopruso



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

*La famiglia: un calvario inutile. Il Tribunale: obbligo di dialisi al neonato *

*È senza reni, tolto ai genitori per curarlo*

*Ha la sindrome di Potter. I medici: non c'erano speranze, ma ora respira. Appello in Rete contro le terapie *


_* ROMA* - Ha solo un mese, è nato a Foggia il 28 aprile. Ma la sua vita è segnata. Ha la sindrome di Potter il piccolo Davide, è senza reni e ureteri, vescica poco sviluppata, malformazioni polmonari. Quei pochissimi che sopravvivono con questa malattia, muoiono dopo qualche settimana. Ma Davide combatte, in un'incubatrice dell'ospedale pediatrico Giovanni XXIII di Bari. Ai genitori, indecisi se sottoporlo ad un «calvario di terapie in una vita d'inferno, il Tribunale ha tolto la patria potestà. E l'ha affidata ad un medico: tocca a lui decidere come curare il figlio di Maria Rita e Massimo, di 33 e 38 anni, che hanno altri due figli. La decisione del Tribunale dei minori è arrivata dopo che i medici si sono accorti dei miglioramenti del piccolo paziente. In un primo tempo avevano spiegato ai genitori che non c'erano speranze. «Il bimbo ora respira da solo », hanno detto alla famiglia, può essere trasferito in un centro specializzato. I genitori hanno chiesto qualche ora per pensarci. _
_*Ma i medici non hanno atteso. Il primario Rosario Magaldi degli Ospedali Riuniti di Foggia ha attivato il direttore sanitario Aldo Procaccino* che è ricorso d'urgenza al giudice. Il tribunale ha sospeso la patria potestà e nominato un tutore, che ha trasferito Davide a Bari. I genitori hanno fatto istanza di revoca e solo oggi, o domani, si saprà quale è la decisione. A scrivere della storia di Davide, è stato il Corriere del Mezzogiorno lo scorso 13 maggio. «Quando è nato nostro figlio — ha raccontato la mamma, che sta tutto il giorno accanto all'incubatrice — il primario ci disse di non farci illusioni. Ma dopo due settimane ci comunicò che poteva cominciare la dialisi. Noi abbiamo chiesto un po' di tempo. Invece in serata sono arrivati a casa i carabinieri». Adesso, anche se i giudici restituiranno la patria potestà, Maria Rita e Massimo non sanno più che cosa fare. «Mio figlio è sottoposto ad un calvario — dice il papà —. Avevamo solo chiesto qualche ora, visto che nessuno ci dava speranza, volevamo capire se era giusto infliggergli inutile dolore. Davide è sottoposto a dialisi anche per 12 ore al giorno. Un inferno». _

_*Lo zio del neonato, Antonio Vigilante, conferma: «Mia sorella Maria Rita e Massimo avrebbero voluto lasciarlo a Foggia*, dargli cure compassionevoli, ma sono stati ignorati». Antonio ha lanciato una petizione on-line per far restituire la patria potestà a Maria Rita e a Massimo. Mina Welby, la vedova di Piergiorgio, l'ha sottoscritta. Secondo il vicepresidente del Comitato nazionale di bioetica Lorenzo D'Avack «dinanzi ad una questione di vita o di morte mi sembra corretto decidano i medici indipendentemente dalla volontà dei genitori ». Ma Giuseppe Remuzzi, nefrologo del Mario Negri di Bergamo, non condivide. «Nel prendere decisioni così importanti e gravose per la famiglia come la dialisi nel caso di malformazioni gravi, serve sempre il consenso dei genitori». Lo zio di Davide, Antonio, pensa che ci sia accanimento terapeutico. Dice: «Per dializzarlo hanno adoperato l'arteria ombelicale. Poi quella inguinale. Quando non sarà possibile usare altre arterie dovranno intervenire sulla giugulare. Poi non ci sarà più nulla da fare. Questo non è accanimento?»._
_Mariolina Iossa_

Allucinante. Ho letto anche l'intervista ad un chirurgo che confermava che sarebbe un accanimento inutile e doloroso e senza speranza.
Ma vi rendete conto di che sopruso si tratti?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

oh bucaioli!!
'nun v'interessa??


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

oggi non è giornata


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> oggi non è giornata


che modi!


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!


come mi sta sui coglioni questa faccina


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

seriamente. a me sembra follia levare un figlio a dei genitori perchè cercano di proteggere e presevare da dolore il loro figlio..hanno altri due figli. Non è certo per levarsene le mani.


----------



## Old fischio (29 Maggio 2008)

son situazione difficili.. una cosa non capisco, la legge prevede la possibilità della sospensione delle cure come accanimento terapeutico.
che riposi in pace il piccolino.. se come pare dopo la giugulare non avrebbe altra via di salvezza.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> son situazione difficili.. una cosa non capisco, la legge prevede la possibilità della sospensione delle cure come accanimento terapeutico.
> che riposi in pace il piccolino.. se come pare dopo la giugulare non avrebbe altra via di salvezza.


è questo che mi fa incazzare.
perché farlo soffrire così?
e chi meglio dei genitori deve stabilire cosa è meglio per lui?


----------



## Old fischio (29 Maggio 2008)

ho capito si, ma non credo la legge lo permetta.. e magari fiutando un illecito nel reparto, qualcun altro ha informato e sottratto il caso.. che tristezza cmq


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Maggio 2008)

tra l'altro avevano solo chiesto un pò di tempo per decidere


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è questo che mi fa incazzare.
> perché farlo soffrire così?
> e chi meglio dei genitori deve stabilire cosa è meglio per lui?


Sono assolutamente contraria all'accanimento terapeutico...a volte sembra che i medici vedano i pazienti solo come "pezzi" da curare e aggiustare ad ogni costo, anche quando sanno che le cure ritarderanno solamente l'inevitabile...
Quando mia nonna si ammalata, ricordo che gli ultimi due mesi viveva solo perchè tenuta in vita...ma in realtà non lo era.
Ricordo la sofferenza di mio padre nel vederla ridotta così...ma non c'è stato verso di farlo capire ai medici. Finchè il paziente è in ospedale decidono loro...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> tra l'altro avevano solo chiesto un pò di tempo per decidere


appunto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se penso come si senta lei dopo averlo portato in grembo e ora volere solo un po' di tempo per decidere che fare...


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Ho letto anch'io ieri sull'Ansa di questa povera creatura ... e mi sono chiesta se e' vero che esiste un DIO ... come si fa a torturare un povero esserino in questo modo? 
Perche' di tortura si tratta, il bimbo non ha nessuna possibilita' di vita ... se non e' questo accanimento terapeutico, cosa altro e' allora?

Povero Davide che triste destino.





Buongiorno.


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> . Finchè il paziente è in ospedale decidono loro...


che Dio li maledica


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto anch'io ieri sull'Ansa di questa povera creatura ... e mi sono chiesta se e' vero che esiste un DIO ... come si fa a torturare un povero esserino in questo modo?
> Perche' di tortura si tratta, il bimbo non ha nessuna possibilita' di vita ... se non e' questo accanimento terapeutico, cosa altro e' allora?
> 
> Povero Davide che triste destino.
> ...


ciao marì
insomma io dico che si sta esagerando..si portano via i figli per un disegno fatto da altri, si decide di levare un figlio ai genitori per accanircisi..
vi ricordate di quella col diabete che preferiva morire piuttosto che farsi amputare il piede?
ma uno potrà decidere della sua vita senza che lo stato ci metta il becco così intimamente??


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao marì
> insomma io dico che si sta esagerando..si portano via i figli per un disegno fatto da altri, si decide di levare un figlio ai genitori per accanircisi..
> vi ricordate di quella col diabete che preferiva morire piuttosto che farsi amputare il piede?
> ma *uno potrà decidere della sua vita senza che lo stato ci metta il becco così intimamente??*


NO, in Italia pare di no ... ed il Vaticano ci mette lo zampino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' troppo vicino.


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto anch'io ieri sull'Ansa di questa povera creatura ... e mi sono chiesta se e' vero che esiste un DIO ... come si fa a torturare un povero esserino in questo modo?
> Perche' di tortura si tratta, il bimbo non ha nessuna possibilita' di vita ... se non e' questo accanimento terapeutico, cosa altro e' allora?
> 
> Povero Davide che triste destino.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ho letto anch'io ieri sull'Ansa di questa povera creatura ... e mi sono chiesta se e' vero che esiste un DIO ... come si fa a torturare un povero esserino in questo modo?
> ...


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao marì
> insomma io dico che si sta esagerando..si portano via i figli per un disegno fatto da altri, si decide di levare un figlio ai genitori per accanircisi..
> vi ricordate di quella col diabete che preferiva morire piuttosto che farsi amputare il piede?
> ma uno potrà decidere della sua vita senza che lo stato ci metta il becco così intimamente??


In teoria ciò che dici è giusto...però credo vada valutato caso per caso.
Mi sembra di ricordare che in quel caso specifico fossero stati i parenti a chiedere una perizia psichiatrica della paziente...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In teoria ciò che dici è giusto...però credo vada valutato caso per caso.
> Mi sembra di ricordare che in quel caso specifico fossero stati i parenti a chiedere una perizia psichiatrica della paziente...


follia.
era sanissima di mente
aveva lucidamente deciso cosa preferiva fare.
mi sembra che poi morì ma non ricordo


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> follia.
> era sanissima di mente
> aveva lucidamente deciso cosa preferiva fare.
> mi sembra che poi morì ma non ricordo


 
In ogni modo in Italia, come dice Mari, non c'è la libertà di scegliere di morire.
E la cosa fa davvero paura. Perchè se un tempo le cure mediche non erano così all'avangardia (e quindi il medico ti faceva quel che poteva e poi ti lasciava al tuo destino) adesso lo sono e ti possono tenere in vita anche quando ormai sei praticamente cadavere. Oppure ti salvano e ti "regalano" una vita di merda...anche se tu non la vuoi!!
Scusate...queste cose mi fanno terribilmente incazzare...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In ogni modo in Italia, come dice Mari, non c'è la libertà di scegliere di morire.
> E la cosa fa davvero paura. Perchè se un tempo le cure mediche non erano così all'avangardia (e quindi il medico ti faceva quel che poteva e poi ti lasciava al tuo destino) adesso lo sono e ti possono tenere in vita anche quando ormai sei praticamente cadavere. Oppure ti salvano e ti "regalano" una vita di merda...anche se tu non la vuoi!!
> Scusate...qeuste cose mi fanno terribilmente incazzare...


dillo a me.
pure in francia però non si può. ricordo il caso di quella poverina col tumore al naso


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Scusate...queste cose mi fanno terribilmente incazzare...


e per morire devi chiedere il permesso
che si fottano


----------



## ranatan (29 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e per morire devi chiedere il permesso
> che si fottano


Certo...perchè decidere di morire è peccato mortale.
Ok...ma se a uno non gliene frega niente e decide di commetterlo? In fondo fa del male a se stesso mica ad altri!
No, Non puoi lo stesso.
Che nervi!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo...perchè decidere di morire è peccato mortale.
> Ok...ma se a uno non gliene frega niente e decide di commetterlo? In fondo fa del male a se stesso mica ad altri!
> No, Non puoi lo stesso.
> Che nervi!!



Quello che mi lascia perplessa, è che una bestia che non ha possibilità di salvezza, venga soppressa per non farla soffrire inutilmente. Gli esseri umani vengono, anche contro la loro volontà, lasciati in vita a tutti i costi e sottoposti a sofferenze spesso lancinanti e prive di utilità e non gli si consente di andarsene dignitosamente, ossia quando per loro è giunto il momento, quando sono sereni diffronte al pensiero della morte, quando preferiscono questa alle sofferenze, alla consapevolezza di non avere scampo, al dover dipendere in tutto e per tutto da terzi. 
Mi sembra che ci sia più rispetto per le bestie che per le persone.


----------

